# original blackfoot hop-ups



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

okay I will try not to windy I have a blackfoot that I bought when they first came out I guess the early 80s and after reading all these posts on this forum I decieded to break it out and hop it up. okay where do I start -
1- bearings- what brand
2-speed control- again brand
3-motor- same as above
4- shocks that fit- what brand
5- chassis up- grades
if I left anything out please add thanks in advance for the responses and tips.

mac


----------



## jmccormick (Nov 25, 2002)

The thorp diff and outdrive axles are a must. They are not made anymore and you have to do some digging to find them used or new but they are still out there but well worth the effort. I stripped many of the original dogbone hexes before getting the thorp outdrive axles.


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*blackfoot hop-ups*

thanks for the tip on the diff. any suggestions on the other stuff I asked about? thanks

mac


----------



## JUGGIN (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a Blackfoot from the 80's and also a frog converted to a Blackfoot from the 80's and some spare parts
I may want to get rid of them, both of them have broken front shock towers my 9 year old picked both of them up by the the same day :freak:


----------



## Ha Y N Built (Nov 27, 2001)

Sassy Chassis aluminum chassis is an excellent upgrade. Any 1/10 shocks will do. Adjust with spring tension and weight of oil for the type of terrain. JG bumpers, MRP Chassis brace, any brand bearings, I use Novak Rooster speed controls, but any electronic speed control will do. Stock motor for stock setup is best. As jmcc has mentioned, thorp diffs and axles is a must for hotter motors. Trackmaster belt drive system, Thorp gears, Sees aluminum wheels and the list of hop-up goes on and on, but they're all obsolete and very hard to come by, so good luck!


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

macmagee said:


> okay I will try not to windy I have a blackfoot that I bought when they first came out I guess the early 80s and after reading all these posts on this forum I decieded to break it out and hop it up. okay where do I start -
> 1- bearings- what brand*Tamiya*
> 2-speed control- again brand*Tamiya and HPI make nice ones for relitivly cheap*
> 3-motor- same as above*I have a ARRMA 15 turn 540 in my TTo1E and it flies was only $14.95*
> ...


as for the dif I super glue the plastic ones together to make a locker works great for me..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yeah-Racing...sGames_RadioControlled_JN&hash=item20b4c18c29

my TT01E has the exact ESC
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamiya-RC-C...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ab058f04f


----------

